# Ibanez S-Series Bass



## JoePayne (Mar 16, 2009)

I played an Ibanez S-Series 5 string bass the other day at Guitar Center. It was awesome. I felt at home when she was in my arms. Haha! Has anyone else played one of these bad boys? It's definitely the next bass I'm getting.


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2009)

S-series? Do you mean SR?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 17, 2009)

darren said:


> S-series? Do you mean SR?



I don't think so....when I seen Joe with Nile(a few years ago), he was playing an SR, if there are S basses being made now...my bassist will be All over it.


----------



## JoePayne (Mar 17, 2009)

It is in the Soundgear family but the body is extra thin like an S-Series. I guess you could say it's S-SR or something even though it didn't say it on the headstock model number. They are absolutely awesome looking though. I've only seen them at the Sherman Oaks Guitar Center in Los Angeles. It must be something brand new.


darren said:


> S-series? Do you mean SR?


----------



## Auyard (Mar 17, 2009)

JoePayne said:


> It is in the Soundgear family but the body is extra thin like an S-Series. I guess you could say it's S-SR or something even though it didn't say it on the headstock model number. They are absolutely awesome looking though. I've only seen them at the Sherman Oaks Guitar Center in Los Angeles. It must be something brand new.



Does it have a natural reddish finish? I played a 5 string S-something a while back and wow amazing. They had a 6 string too.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 18, 2009)

like this?

it&#180;s an SR prestige model. they&#180;re thinner and stuff


----------



## jymellis (Mar 18, 2009)

JoePayne said:


> I played an Ibanez S-Series 5 string bass the other day at Guitar Center. It was awesome. I felt at home when she was in my arms. Haha! Has anyone else played one of these bad boys? It's definitely the next bass I'm getting.



i have a s7420 and as far as guitars go, it is the most comfortable thing i have ever touched. it blends into my body and lays in my hands seamlessly.


----------



## darren (Mar 18, 2009)

The higher-end SR basses always had a very tapered "aerofoil" shape body like the Radius or JS guitars, but even thinner. You can always identify them by their recessed top-mounted output jack like on the S-series guitars. 

Ibanez made the SR series basses cheaper over the years by just rounding over the body edges and not tapering them. It was the same basic silhouette, but not the same ergonomic thickness profile. They've recently started making more and more of them with the tapered body. In fact, it looks like they've expanded this design feature to the entire line now, likely because they're being cranked out by CNC machines in countries where the labour is cheap enough that they can afford to spend a bit more time on the fine sanding of all the compound curves.


----------



## JoePayne (Mar 18, 2009)

It was something like this except different active electronics and it was a mid line model...and maybe a little thinner. this is frustrating. i'm gonna just go to guitar center and take a picture of this fucking thing. ugh


MF_Kitten said:


> like this?
> 
> it´s an SR prestige model. they´re thinner and stuff


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, but it&#180;s the right body shape though, isn&#180;t it? it&#180;s just the "proper" SR shape.

and Jymellis jizzed in my rep!


----------

